# Regulative Principle and Theology?



## Coram Deo (Sep 21, 2007)

My friend asks......

Also, why is the RP only applicable to worship? WHo determined the limits of the RP? 

"As for the first three commandments, this addresses what I was thinking today as I read "WIth Reverence and Awe". Is it inconsistent to say that something can be within the parameters of the theology of worship yet be expelled by the RP? WHy isn't the theology of worship our sufficient guide? I see far more theology proper in the first three commandments than the RP. "


Any thoughts?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 21, 2007)

The RPW is simply the sola scriptura principle applied to worship; Girardeau applies it to doctrine, church government and worship in his article on the church power entitled The Discretionary Power of the Church.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 21, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> The RPW is simply the sola scriptura principle applied to worship; Girardeau applies it to doctrine, church government and worship in his article on the church power entitled The Discretionary Power of the Church.





It's fairly simple. All of life falls under the purview of the Bible. People end up applying things differently, but if you believe in sola scriptura, you believe in the regulative principle of life.


----------



## MW (Sep 21, 2007)

thunaer said:


> Also, why is the RP only applicable to worship?



Actually, its specific function within Presbyterianism is not first and foremost to define what takes place in worship; that is a corollary. The RPs first function is to limit church power so that men's consciences will only be bound to what the great Head of the church has commanded to be observed.


----------

